# Would anyone here be willing to send me some medicine?



## BHenderson (Sep 8, 2011)

I have been trying to buy the pigeon moxidectin plus from Siegels in the US, but they will not send outside of the US. Would anyone here be willing to send me some Moxidectin Plus from Siegels if I send you the money? I need this wormer as I take in many pigeons that are in bad condition after living in dirty areas in London in the UK. Please message me if you think you can help.

Thank you,
Brian.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I will do it Brian. send me a pm and I will give you my address and you can give me yours. is it legal?


----------

